# Jocotepec Taekwondo?



## lelu (Jan 12, 2011)

My husband and I are planning to move to the Joco area within the next 1-2 years. We are planning to spend the month of July 2011 in the Lake Chapala area. In browsing the web, I found the jocotepec news website. One of the news articles was about 10 Joco taekwondo students who had just attended a competition in Guadalajara. There was also a YouTube interview with the instructor. The instructor stated that the joco competitors needed additional sparring gear for competitions.

I am trying to find an email or snail mail address for the instructor and/or his taekwondo school so that I can arrange to stop by and meet him and his students when I am in town in July. Having been a taekwondo practitioner for over 20 years, (as student, competitor, instructor, sparring coach and WTF referee), I would love to get involved in the sport again (but not the being a competitor part, as i am a wee bit old for that now ) Thanks to all that respond.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

The most Joco related site I know is "jocotepeckers", a Google newsgroup. The next best would be "chapala.com". You should be able to Google either. Sorry, I just moved from Joco after a year there and hadn't hear of the group


----------



## elchante (Dec 22, 2008)

lelu, i live in joco and while i have no information about the taekwondo group in joco, i have forwarded this link to a friend in the local government. perhaps he will contact you. or if he contacts me, i will let you know. 

my son and his friends were very active in taekwondo in bloomington, indiana, in the '80s, so i have a soft spot in my heart for such activities.


----------



## lelu (Jan 12, 2011)

Elchante; it is a small world. I began TKD in Florida in 1987 and when we moved to Indiana in 1993, my son and I began to train with Master Yoon in Indianapolis. From 2000-2006, I taught TKD at IUPUI (Indiana University Purdue University at Indianapolis) and I started a TKD Club which competed throughout the state. We always attended IU Bloomington's TKD Club's Annual Competition. During the last 5 years, I have not been able to train or teach and I miss it terribly. I was very excited to learn that there may be an opportunity for me to return to TKD in Mexico in retirement. who knew? Saludos de Indiana, Lelu


----------

